
NYPD is encouraging citizens to upgrade to iOS 7 - detcader
https://twitter.com/Hoffm/status/381564392602480640/photo/1
======
gms
The NYPD seems really obsessed with preventing stolen iPhones. Why is this?

~~~
fatjokes
Soooo many muggings (even killings) in NYC are for iPhones. Just iPhones. I've
read safety announcements that reported muggers who literally gave back the
victim's phone once they realized it wasn't an iPhone.

